# Cyanobacteria



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

I have an established 45 gallon reef tank that has been doing well. I have noticed a little bit of Cyanobacteria, not that much so I don't think I want to use Chemiclean or anything. It collects a little on the back wall, and I just clean it off. Any ideas? I think I may get another powerhead to increase flow, pretty decent right now but could use more flow in the back where the cyano is and along the bottom I suppose. The power compacts are due to be replaced soon, probably will be changed in the next few weeks.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

cyano is there because you have too much left over stuff in your tank.. i.e. nitrates, phosphates, etc. So do some weekly water changes and yes, get another power head back there.. it will help.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

sure balance out the tank with a refugium full of macro algaes.

But also kill your light for a few days to kill off the cyano. Then resume with less lighting and adjust to where stuff grows but cyano does not.


my .02


----------



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks to both of you....I also added some phoslock (spelling?) to try and lower some of the phosphates. I tested it and there was just a trace amount, but who knows. I will order another powerhead too. Like I said, 45gallons, and right now just one larger power head, one tiny nano one I got for a specific dead area in the bottom corner (not doing much at all besides that corner), and the water outflow from the IFS chamber back to the main tank.


----------

